

KillerStartups is now Startups.com - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/28/startups-com-now-offers-daily-deals-for-online-business-owners/

======
luffy
I often wonder if there is there any volume at all in businesses that sell to
startups. The startup market as a whole has to be pretty small. The startup
market that will actually buy something has to be smaller still (I'd reckon a
lot of startups would rather than make it themselves or use free software).

------
gojomo
All the sites mentioned seem sketchy to me because none of the FAQs or 'About'
pages list any real person names.

It strikes me as odd that a mere sign-up page with a vague and cheesy promo
video rates a TechCrunch article – an article with no details about the
people, products, investors, etc. involved.

------
pitdesi
Not true that Killerstartups.com is Startups... they are different sites.

At first I thought Killerstartups was changing it's domain to Startups.com,
which would be interesting - they are one of the companies that got severely
penalized during the most recent Google algo changes:
[http://www.firstinternet.co.uk/blog/articles/google-panda-
go...](http://www.firstinternet.co.uk/blog/articles/google-panda-goes-global/)

~~~
garzuaga
Not sure why TechCrunch's post has that title. Actually it read s
"Startups.com Now Offers Daily Deals For Online Business Owners".

